# Lay Lake



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Me and a couple of friends are going up to Lay Lake in Alabama next week to fish. My friends parents just bought a place on the lake and it this is going to be our first time ever fishing there, so any advice would be greatly appreciated, because i have no idea what to expect. Thanks


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I fish both Lay and Mitchel although Lay is closer. I'm sure the Bass will more then happy to jump on a worm. Start out with 7" and work up to 9". There are days that they won't touch a 7" but gobble up a 9".... Lay about 30 miles SSE from me.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there any specific color or type? Whenever I do fish freshwater I usually use lizards or beetle spins which work pretty good, have you used those up there?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

the bass also LOVE little bream........


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Where on lay lake are you going? Up towards the steam plant at wilsonville? Or more towards the dam at Clanton? 

There is Beeswax landing..

There is Bozo's fishcamp and the local causeway....

There is Spring creek....

They all have upsides and downsides. Need to know where you are going before anyone can tell you much about how and where to fish....


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

black 7" ribbed with lime green curly tail at the intake for the steam plant


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. I will try to figure out where we are staying at on the lake by this afternoon. I have a few more questions though. What is the structure like in the lake (stumps, lily pads, etc)? And what is the majority of the fish in the lake (bass, catfish, crappie, etc)?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

We are staying in Clanton near the dam.


----------

